# Problem mit dynamischer Seitenhöhe



## Madcat2000 (30. August 2005)

Hallo,

wenn man bei Breitenangaben 100% eingibt, gehen Tabellen und Layer ja bekanntlich über die gesamte Browserbreite. Allerdings wenn ich das gleiche mit der Höhe mache, wird mein Browserfenster immer nach unten vergrößert. Wie kann man die Seite so gestalten, dass man die komplette (sichtbare) Höhe hat und trotzdem nicht hoch- und runterscrollen muss?

Madcat


----------



## ollek81 (2. September 2005)

Hi!!

Versuch's mal mit <body style="margin:0px">.
Vielleicht geht's damit.

Schönen Tag!

Ollek81


----------



## Madcat2000 (2. September 2005)

Hi,

das habe ich schon drin stehen, aber daran liegt es nicht. Im Moment funktioniert es nur, wenn ich eine feste Pixelgröße vergebe. Aber sobald ich in height:100%; eingebe, erweitern die Browser es immer nach unten um ca. 150px und man bekommt den blöden Rollbalken zu sehen. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, wie man das dynamisch lösen könnte? Trotzdem bedanke ich mich schonmal für Deine Hilfe. 

Madcat


----------



## ollek81 (2. September 2005)

Hmm....

Ich bin jetzt übers WE weg. Aber vielleicht postest du mal deinen Quellcode oder so.
Dann kann man sich das mal "live" ansehen.

Schönes Wochenende!!

Ollek81


----------



## ollek81 (7. September 2005)

Moin!!

Hast du schon ne Lösung?
Ich bekomme es bei mir leider nicht so hin, dass dein Problem auftaucht...
Hast du denn schon was in der Tabelle drin stehen?

Gruß
Ollek81


----------



## Tribalman (10. September 2005)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
  <title>Untitled</title>
</head>

<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scroll="auto">

<table border="0" width="100%" height="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
  <td>bla</td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

Das funktioniert bei mir. Ist vielleicht nicht mehr ganz aktuell, heute 
macht man ja viel mit Stylsheets, aber im Grunde kannst du alle 
Angaben zu den margins und dem padding auch in ein CSS packen. 

Stefan

[edit]
Die scroll-angabe im body-tag ist möglicherweise nicht mehr gültig
(deprecated). Stattdessen kannst du style="overflow:auto;" verwenden
[/edit]


----------

